# Table Saw Sled Modifications



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if you have seen it, but last year I made a sled for my new Grizzly 1023. It has worked well for me. I especially liked the extension I added to make repeatable stops.

Here are a few pics of what it used to look like.

My next reply will have the new modifications described and shown.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am in the planning stage to build new cabinets for our kitchen. I decided to modify the sled so this would be an easier task.

I wanted to be able to cross cut the dadoes for the upper cabinet sides (top and bottom) so an adjustable width zero clearance TS sled seemed like a good idea and a lot faster than using a router and a jig (which I have).

I wanted to add the Kreg precision measuring system to the fence and it's extension.

So, I dismantled my original sled. I used the original fence and cut it to fit as the rear fence. Then I made a new fence out of 3/4 poplar and installed the track.

To make the sled a zero clearance and dado acceptable I made adjusters and attached them to the right side of the base. Slots and my home made knobs allow the base to be adjusted accordingly.

I used the base and one of the original alum bars. The sled was cutting great to begin with so I didn't see any reason the not use it.

Next I made the extension for the left side. The plan called for a 24 inch fence, but I ran out of real estate. There is not enough room for my belly to clear between the extension and the router table. :-( So, I cut it a little shorter. I feel a lot safer now. I can pass back and forth and not tear the whole thing down.

BTW, I used the plans published by Woodsmith magazine. It is called the Precision Cross Cut Sled. Google it and you should find it.

Here are the pics. I have already posted the pics of the knobs so I won't get into that again...even though they are working great.

Note: I couldn't find the Kreg ruler at the Rockler store so I bought their brand which is yellow. Actually I think this will work out well because now I know when I am on the right side of the blade because that ruler is white (left over from the miter saw station). Both rulers index off the left side of the blade. That way I will always know to do my set up calculations based on that fact.

Hope you like it and get some inspiration.
Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great Mike. If i'm seeing it correctly, the original sled had runners for both miter slots, now you're only using a runner in the left slot? Any concerns with the right side staying square? Thanks!!

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Earl, the right side is adjustable. Once the two knobs have been tightened, the right side just goes along for the ride. I had seen other sleds with only one track bar and was also concerned. Apparently, there is nothing to worry about. The sled travels straight and true.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My sled only has one bar and you just have to push close to the bar and there is no problem. That's a nice job on the sled Mike and I like the look of those home made knobs.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking sled. I have been meaning to make one but with my radial arm saw still hanging in I have put it off. Some good ideas here.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Purpose built and should last ya a good long time. Very well done Mike...


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike, I love the sled. Something I need to do in the near future. Thanks for the post.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

Some of your ideas will be used in my chinese table saw. Nice job.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Mike, I am attempting to make this same cross-cut sled. If I can do it it should be sweet.

Jim AKA Seldonman in Peoria, AZ!


----------

